# Getting a Dinosaur to Keyswitch - Trilian



## 98bpm (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi to any Trilian users out there. I'm trying to create a multi in Trilian and get the Parts to switch by using MIDI Note Numbers. I activated Live Mode and assigned Note Numbers to all the parts (except the Default). I then did a "MIDI Note Learn, Inverted" on the Default Part and assigned all the other Notes to this Part as well. While the other parts trigger when I press their notes on the keyboard, the Default doesn't turn off when the others are held down. I looked at the "Show Learns" from another built in multi and tried to mimic what I saw, but it still isn't working. Could anyone offer some advice?


----------



## 98bpm (Jan 12, 2020)

Never-mind, I just figured it out!


----------

